# shooting video: 5 - 80m



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi ,

made this video yesterday. It`s some plinking from 5 to 80m.
No perfect shooting, but fun, fun, fun...!
My last shooting in Leipzig... 






Regards
Torsten


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice video, i like the look of the slingshot you were using, jeff


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

torsten said:


> Hi ,
> 
> made this video yesterday. It`s some plinking from 5 to 80m.
> No perfect shooting, but fun, fun, fun...!
> ...


caption says " ok, no big deal..." Good vid, nice shooting and you appear to have much weighing on your mind. Hope the shooting sabbatical helped .


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Enjoyed the shooting video!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

torsten said:


> Hi ,
> 
> made this video yesterday. It`s some plinking from 5 to 80m.
> No perfect shooting, but fun, fun, fun...!
> ...


Torsten, great shooting. Better than most videos I have seen. I would like to know if you made the slingshot in this video. It seems to be smaller than the usual slingshot. What are the overall measurements on it? Do you favor a smaller slingshot with competion shooting?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wish I could shoot like that. Nice little slingshot, too.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments!!!

@dgui:

I got the unfinished catty (the wood is mahagony i think) from Geko. I did the rest of the work with a knive and sandpaper - no other finish.
The measurements are: 4,3 cm from the middle of one fork tip to the other 
10,5 cm hight

When I will have the time, I will post some pictures the next days.

Yes, I prefer smaller, "narrower" cattys - they work pretty fine!








And I can put 3 of them in my pocket... - and 6 in two pockets...









Regards
Torsten


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Good job!!! Enjoyed that!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

torsten said:


> Thanks for the nice comments!!!
> 
> @dgui:
> 
> ...


Excellent! 
Thanks.


----------

